# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries >  O.S.S (One Season's Ship).

## a.molos

Παίρνω την πρωτοβουλία να ανοίξω αυτό το νέο topic, όπου θα μπορούσαμε να καταχωρήσουμε πληροφορίες και φωτό για πλοία που πέρασαν απο τις ελληνικές θάλασσες για πολύ σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα, δουλευοντας ουσιαστικά για μία σεζόν (εξ ου και το Ο.S.S) η για μία μόνο χρονιά. Πρόκειται δηλαδή κυρίως για πλοια  των γραμμών πρός Ιταλία, Κύπρο-Ισραήλ αλλά και Τουρκία η αλλού. Η σύντομη παρουσία τους αλλά και τα λίγα (κατά τη γνώμη μου) στοιχεία που διαθέτουμε για αυτά θα μπορούσαν να καλυφθούν σε αυτο το χώρο.Οσο  για την ονομασία του (Ο.S.S) αν δεν αρέσει και υπάρχει καλύτερη ιδέα, ας την αλλάξουμε, αν δέ υπάρχει κάτι παρόμοιο στην ιστοσελίδα του Ναυτιλία που δε το έχω προσέξει, ας καταργηθεί.

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραίο το θέμα και ο τίτλος πρωτότυπος! 
Είναι τα πλοία "κομήτες" που εμφανίζονταν για μια αρπαχτή πολλές φορές ή που "δεν έπιαναν" στη γραμμή και φεύγαν για άλλες πατρίδες.

Τέτοιο ήταν και το CORFU ISLAND, που δούλεψε μια μόνο σεζόνα αλλά για άλλο λόγο.

----------


## sea_serenade

Σε αυτό το thread μπορούμε να κατατάξουμε και το SAFARI της Endeavor που το 1995 έκανε Ηγουμενίτσα - Μπάρι. Είναι το σημερινό MENHIR που βρίσκεται στα "αζήτητα" στα Αμπελάκια.

----------


## a.molos

Caribia Viva της Sao Paolo Sea (viva zapata!), 1994 και για λιγα δρομολόγια απο Πάτρα πρός Μπάρι. Συγχωρήστε μου την ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών και το άκομψο κολάζ.

CARIBIA VIVA.jpg

caribia viva 001.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια χαρά είναι οι φωτογραφίες, γίνονται και πιο ατμοσφαιρικές έτσι  :Cool: 

Η Sao Paolo ξέρουμε τι συμφερόντων ήταν; Φαντάζομαι Ιταλικών;

----------


## a.molos

NEW OLYMPIC FERRIES και AMBASSADOR απο Πάτρα για Μπάρι μεσω Ηγουμενίτσας. Μια σεζόν δούλεψε, καλοκαίρι του 1993, αλλά χωρίς τα αναμενόμενα. Η εταιρεία είχε στη γραμμή και ένα ro/ro, το SENATOR, τα προβλήματα του οποίου επιτάχυναν της άδοξη απόσυρση και των δύο απο την Ελλάδα.

ambassador.jpg

----------


## CORFU

2 φωτο του Marko Polo απο το λιμανι τηs Ηγουμενιτσαs οταν εκανε Ελλαδα Ιταλια

----------


## sea_serenade

Την εποχή της OLYMPIC FERRIES τα MARKO POLO και AMBASSADOR ήταν ασυναγώνιστα. Παίρνανε όλη την κίνηση (από Ηγουμενίτσα τουλάχιστον) και έφευγαν τίγκα. Το MARKO POLO ήταν πανέμορφο και πολύ χλιδάτο για τα δεδομένα της εποχής αλλά και της γραμμής. Είχα ταξιδέψει μαζί του Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα και είχα μείνει με τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις.

----------


## a.molos

Ενα ακόμη πλοίο, το οποίο δούλεψε μόνο ένα καλοκαίρι στην ιστορική (!) γραμμή του Οτραντο το 1993, ήταν το ΟΔΗΓΗΤΡΙΑ του Βεντούρη. Κλασσικό μικρό φέρρυ, δοξασμένο στην Βόρεια Σκωτία και τα νησιά Shetland & Orkney. Aρκετά συμπαθητικό, αν και οι μετασκευές του χάλασαν την αρχική του γραμμή. Στην φωτό στο Περαμα το 1994 πρίν φύγει για την Κίνα. Ελπίζω να υπάρχουν και άλλες φωτογραφίες του για δημοσιευση απο άλλα μέλη, καθώς η δική μου στερείται ποιότητας και γενικής εικόνας του πλοίου.

ODIGITRIA  PERAMA 1994.jpg

----------


## esperos

> Μια χαρά είναι οι φωτογραφίες, γίνονται και πιο ατμοσφαιρικές έτσι 
> 
> Η Sao Paolo ξέρουμε τι συμφερόντων ήταν; Φαντάζομαι Ιταλικών;


Αν δεις στην φωτογραφία τα χρώματα της ψεύτικης τσιμινιέρας  του πλοίου, θα ανακαλύψεις την Corsica Ferries.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ενα ακόμη πλοίο, το οποίο δούλεψε μόνο ένα καλοκαίρι στην ιστορική (!) γραμμή του Οτραντο το 1993, ήταν το ΟΔΗΓΗΤΡΙΑ του Βεντούρη. Κλασσικό μικρό φέρρυ, δοξασμένο στην Βόρεια Σκωτία και τα νησιά Shetland & Orkney. Aρκετά συμπαθητικό, αν και οι μετασκευές του χάλασαν την αρχική του γραμμή. Στην φωτό στο Περαμα το 1994 πρίν φύγει για την Κίνα. Ελπίζω να υπάρχουν και άλλες φωτογραφίες του για δημοσιευση απο άλλα μέλη, καθώς η δική μου στερείται ποιότητας και γενικής εικόνας του πλοίου.
> 
> ODIGITRIA  PERAMA 1994.jpg


Πραγματικά συμπαθητικό σκαρί, αλλά με τα sponsons και τις τσουλήθρες του χαλάσαν το... image  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Κρίμα που έφυγε νωρίς, θα μπορούσε να ταξιδεύει μια χαρά στις μικρές άγονες. Ιδανικό μέγεθος και καλή κατασκευή. Τόσοι χειμώνες στις άγριες θάλασσες της Σκωτίας κάτι απέδειξε...

----------


## Ellinis

Στην κατηγορία των πλοίων "κομήτων" πρέπει να βάλουμε και το ΚΥΝΘΙΑ Ι της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ.

Ένα συμπαθέστατο καραβάκι, ναυπηγημένο το 1965 ως ΗΑΜΜΕRSHUS, ήρθε το 1993 και δούλεψε στη γραμμή του Πρίντεζι. Πουλήθηκε το 1994 στην Κροατία όπου έμεινε ως το 2005 οπότε διαλύθηκε σε ηλικία 40 χρονων.

Το πέρασμα του ήταν τόσο σύντομο που ούτε μια φωτογραφία του δεν έχω  :Confused:

----------


## sea_serenade

Μια φωτο του ΣΙΝΘΙΑ Ι που είχα βρει κάπου στο internet

Cynthia I 2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Καλά έτοιμη την είχες τη φωτογραφία;;; Τελικά πως το λέγανε ΚΥΝΘΙΑ ή ΣΥΝΘΙΑ;

----------


## sea_serenade

Έχω την εντύπωση πως προφέρεται ΣΙΝΘΙΑ (αν δε με προδίδουν τα αγγλικά μου). Τες πα, όπως και να το πείς θα το καταλάβουν όλοι....... :Very Happy:

----------


## a.molos

Ενα πολύ όμορφο κλασσικό σκαρί το e.x Duchesse Anne της Brittany Ferries, πέρασε μια καλοκαιρινή σεζόν απο τα ελληνικά νερά του Ιονίου, συνδέοντας την Ηγουμενίτσα με το Split (?), με το όνομα Dubrovnic και με τα σινιάλα της Κροατικής (πλέον) JADROLINIJA.

dumbrovnic.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Και μια 2η φωτό δεμένο στο λιμάνι παρέα με Καπεταν Αλεξανδρο και Αthens Express. O φίλος μας ο sea serenade πιστευω ότι θα θυμάται το πέρασμα του απο την γειτονιά του :Wink: .

Dumbrovnic 001.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Ε, δε ξεχνιούνται αυτά a.molos........ Με το DUBROVNIK είχα ταξιδέψει ως την Κέρκυρα. Δεν το έφερα και πολλές βόλτες αλλά ήταν απίστευτο βαπόρι. Όμορφο, περιποιημένο και πεντακάθαρο. Thanks a.molos για το ταξίδι στον χρόνο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## a.molos

Στο πίσω μέρος της φωτογραφίας έχω γράψει" Πειραιάς 1992" xωρίς να έχω μάθει το λόγο της επίσκεψης του, αλλά ψάχνωντας στον Σουηδό, διάβασα ότι το J.J SISTER εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο Ιταλία-Ελλάδα-Τουρκία το 1995, ναυλωμένο απο την γνωστή TOPAS Maritime.Οποιος γνωρίζει περισσότερα, ας μας διαφωτίσει.

J.J SISTER 1992.jpg

J.J.  SISTER.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Το αδελφάκι του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ της ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ, ονομάσθηκε BEAUPORT το 1994 για λογαριασμό της Hellenic Inter Ferries και δούλεψε χωρίς επιτυχία για ένα μόνο καλοκαίρι στη γραμμή Πάτρα - Brindizi.

BEAUPORT 1994.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Ας θυμηθουμε και το "Υπερωκεάνιο" ILLYRIA που κάποια στιγμή (χειμώνας του 1998 αν θυμάμαι καλά) δρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα - Δυρράχιο χωρίς ιδιαίτερη επιτυχία. Δούλεψε για λίγο καιρό και επέστρεψε στο καθιερωμένο του δρομολόγιο Μπρίντιζι - Αυλώνα/Δυρράχιο.

----------


## a.molos

Το πλοίο ειναι αδελφάκι με το υπέροχο μικρό κρουαζιερόπλοιο HEBRIDEAN PRINCESS που πραγματοποιεί κρουαζιέρες (ακόμη άραγε?) στην Σκωτία και να νησιά της Μεγάλης Βρεττανίας. Οι φωτό απο την κάθοδό του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα καθώς και απο ετήσια συντηρηση του στο Πέραμα. Προσωπικά είναι απο τούς τύπους των πλοίων που αγαπώ και θα με ενδιέφερε να δώ και άλλες φωτό του πλοίου, απο την Ηγουμενίτσα ίσως.

illyria 001.jpg

illyria 002.jpg

illyria 003.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Φωτογραφία από Ηγουμενίτσα δυστηχώς δεν έχω. Η μόνη φορά που το είδα ήταν στου Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα, παροπλισμένο ανάμεσα σε ένα αχταρμά από παρατημένα σκάφη. Εκεί έμεινε δεμένο από το 1999 που πήρε φωτιά μέχρι το 1993 που έφυγε για να διαλυθεί στην Αλιάγκα.

illyria 1.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Να και μια διαφορετική φωτο του πλοίου σαν Hebrides. Πολύ πιο όμορφο σε σχέση με τα ελληνικά χρώματα.

----------


## Ellinis

Πάντως κράτησε μέχρι το τέλος στο φουγάρο του το λιονταράκι της Caledonian MacBrayne.

----------


## a.molos

Με την ευκαιρία που αναφέραμε την CALEDONIAN Mac BRAYNE, να αναφέρουμε ένα ιστορικό της πλοίο, το Glen Sannox, το οποίο πέρασε απο την Ελλάδα για μετασκευή και πιθανή δρομολόγηση, αλλά κατόπιν δρομολογήθηκε στην Ερυθρά θάλασσα. Εκεί κάποια στιγμή έπεσε σε ξέρα και αφου έμεινε αρκετό καιρό στο ίδιο σημείο, κόπηκε για παλιοσίδερα. Στις 2 φωτό, με το όνομα ΚΝΟΟΖ στο ν.Μ.Δ πρίν ξεκινήσει την μετασκευή του και χωρίς το λιοντάρι της Cal Mac στο φουγάρο του.

KNOOZ.jpg

KNOOZ 001.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σπάνιες φωτογραφίες! Πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένες το 1989. 
Ξέρουμε ποιός και πού ήθελε να το δρομολογήσει στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## esperos

> Σπάνιες φωτογραφίες! Πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένες το 1989. 
> Ξέρουμε ποιός και πού ήθελε να το δρομολογήσει στην Ελλάδα;


Σπανός !  ( βλέπε σήμερα Kallisti Ferries )

----------


## Ellinis

Πλοία της μια σεζόν πέρασαν και από το Αιγαίο. Το 1988 το ιταλικης ναυπήγησης ΑΙΘΑΛΕΙΑ ταξίδεψε Ρόδο-Μαρμαρίς. Συμπαθέστατο σκαρί με πιο ωραία πινελιά το πηδάλιο στο πρύμνιο κατάστρωμα. 

Το χειμώνα έδεσε στο Κερατσίνι και μετανομάστηκε PERGAMUS νηολογημένο στο εξωτικό Puerto Limon της Costa Rica. Ίσως να σκοπεύαν να το δρομολογήσουν το επόμενο καλοκαίρι σε άλλη γραμμή αλλά τελικά πουλήθηκε σε Έλληνες που το δρομολόγησαν στην Τανζανία με το εντελώς παράταιρο όνομα CANADIAN SPIRIT.

pergamus.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Πραγματικά όμορφο καραβάκι, πρώτη φορά το βλέπω. Μου θυμίζει παλιά πλοία του Μπρίντιζι ή και του Μπάρι.

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραίο καραβάκι αλλά με λυπηρό τέλος (όπως και άλλα που πήγαν στην Αφρική) αφού στο φινάλε έμεινε μπαταρισμένο στη λάσπη του Dar-es-salaam. Στην γραμμή του εκεί Dar-es-salaam - Mafia - Mtwara, το αντικατέστησε το ΣΑΠΦΩ.

----------


## a.molos

Ανήκει στα πλοία που προτιμώ να φωτογραφίζω και μένουν πάντα χαραγμένα στην μνήμη μου. Στη φωτό βαμμένο κίτρινο (περιπου) πριν μετ/σθεί "Πνευμα του Καναδά" (ισως γιατί εκεί δημιούργησαν περιουσία οι έλληνες ιδιοκτήτες του και του έδωσαν αυτό το πραγματικά παράταιρο για την ήπειρο που δραστηριοποιήθηκε όνομα), στην Ακτή Ξαβερίου. Η φωτό μπορεί να χαρακτηρισθεί ιστορική 'η ντοκουμέντο, καθώς δίπλα του βρίσκεται το πρώην ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ ως ΠΑΡΟΣ EΞΠΡΕΣ, το οποίο αργότερα ακολούθησε την ίδια τύχη και στην ίδια χώρα. Οh fortuna!

BERGAMA.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Καλά, ήταν απίστευτα όμορφο βαπόρι έτσι??? a.molos συλλεκτική η φωτο απο κάθε άποψη. Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## Django

Πολυ ενδιαφέρον θέμα. Συγχαρητήρια στους δημιουργούς. Επιτρέψτε μου να κάνω δυο παρατηρήσεις στο οτι έχει γραφεί ως τώρα, με κάθε επιφύλαξη φυσικά.. 

1. Τοποθετώ την δρομολόγηση του Illyria δυο χρονια πριν απ οτι αναφέρθηκε. Κάπου στο 1996 νομίζω οτι το θυμάμαι στην Ιταλία. Ο Σουηδός την τοποθετεί τρια χρόνια πίσω από εμενα, το 1993. 
2. Το πλοίο που είναι δεμένο δίπλα στο Canadian Spirit νομιζω πως
δεν είναι το πρωην Κεφαλληνια, αλλά το πρώην Ελλη. Φωτογραφίες του ως Πάρος Εξπρές θα βρείτε στο threat του Ελλη.

----------


## sea_serenade

Django το Illyria έμεινε για πολλά χρόνια στο λιμάνι του Μπρίντιζι συνδέοντάς το με το λιμάνι της Αυλώνας. Από το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας δούλεψε ΜΟΝΟ για έναν χειμώνα (1998 ή 1999) και για το δρομολόγιο Ηγουμενίτσα - Αγιοι Σαράντα.

----------


## a.molos

Μια μοναδική φωτογραφία απο την συλλογή μου, αλλά δυστυχώς κακοτραβηγμενη, από λάθος γωνία και κουνημένη. Ομως έχει την αξία της αφού μας δείχνει το ΚYPROS STAR (κατόπιν κρουαζιερόπλοιο OCEAN MAJESTY) ναυλωμένο και με τα χρώματα της Adriatica στις τσιμινιέρες του να αναχωρεί απο Πάτρα για Ιταλία. Καλοκαίρι του 1987 (φωτό τραβηγμένη με μια ρωσική Smena symbol).

Kypros Star Patras Adriatica.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία, φίλε a.molos!!!  :Very Happy: 

Ιστορικότατη!!!

----------


## gtogias

Ένα από αυτά που πέρασαν αλλά δεν ακούμπησαν με το όνομα Ambassador II μάλλον κατά τη διάρκεια της ναύλωσης στην Cotunav. Η φωτογραφία του Antonio Scrimali:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67700

----------


## sea_serenade

Όμορφο βαπόρι, στιβαρό. Το θυμάμαι ναυλωμένο απο την Olympic Ferries κάπου το 1992 ή 1993 να κάνει Πάτρα - Ηγουμενίτσα - Μπάρι μαζί με το υπέροχο MARKO POLO.

----------


## Apostolos

> Ενα ακόμη πλοίο, το οποίο δούλεψε μόνο ένα καλοκαίρι στην ιστορική (!) γραμμή του Οτραντο το 1993, ήταν το ΟΔΗΓΗΤΡΙΑ του Βεντούρη. Κλασσικό μικρό φέρρυ, δοξασμένο στην Βόρεια Σκωτία και τα νησιά Shetland & Orkney. Aρκετά συμπαθητικό, αν και οι μετασκευές του χάλασαν την αρχική του γραμμή. Στην φωτό στο Περαμα το 1994 πρίν φύγει για την Κίνα. Ελπίζω να υπάρχουν και άλλες φωτογραφίες του για δημοσιευση απο άλλα μέλη, καθώς η δική μου στερείται ποιότητας και γενικής εικόνας του πλοίου.
> 
> ODIGITRIA  PERAMA 1994.jpg


Στο τελευταίο τέυχος του Guide 10 της Shippax έχει το πλοίο ακόμα με το ίδιο όνομα, χρώματα και σηνιάλα!
Ιδιοκτήτης η Κινεζική Κυβέρνηση!

----------


## a.molos

Αγοράζεις και εσύ την GUIDE  Απόστολε ?

----------


## Apostolos

Χρησιμοποιούν τις φώτο μου και μου τα στέλνουν όλα δωρεαν. Οι εκδώσεις τους ειναι φοβερές και πλησιάζουν την τελειοτητα. Απορώ πώς καταφέρνουν και έχουν τέτοια data base...

----------


## a.molos

Και τις δικές μου στο παρελθόν, αλλά πληρώνω με έκπτωση. Μάλιστα είχαν δημοσιευσει και άρθρο μου στο info ferry για την Ventouris Family. 
Aλλες εποχές, πολλές ακτοπλοικές τότε, άλλα πλοία και πολλές έριδες οικογενειακές !
Αν βγήκαμε και λίγο εκτός, ας μας συγχωρήσουν.

----------

